# Preps hardly thought of.



## nephilim (Jan 20, 2014)

Prep 1

Honey

It is sweet
It is antiseptic
It is antibacterial
It never spoils

It can be used also as an emergency field dressing aid to assist gluing of wounds.

Prep 2

Dogs

They are loyal
They assist with hunting
They are great for guarding property
They eat almost everything we do.

Prep 3

Cats

They are excellent hunters of small animals
They are alert to many creatures nearby
They can be trained to assist with hunting like dogs


I'm sure there are others but these were the 3 main ones on the top of my head.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Honey has been a part of my prepping for years.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Same on the honey. Plus cats taste like chicken I here. Strange, I would have guessed fish. Only kidding, cats would be a very necessary predator to keep down the rodent population after a SHTF event.


----------



## SAR-1L (Mar 13, 2013)

I have Colorado made honey, it is seriously delicious. Sad we are killing so many bees with pesticides.
Another good less thought of prep is finger/toenail clippers. Good for keeping your feet in good condition (super important)
and also great for cutting other things even soft metals.


----------



## SquirrelBait (Jun 6, 2014)

I have put back fifteen pounds of honey so far. My goal is 60#.

I am working on setting back a year's worth of food for the mutts.

I don't have a cat.


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2014)

pencils and journals is one i rarely see. I think in shtf i would be writing quite a bit..fiction stories and notes on local plants ect just to keep busy and maybe as a job give stories to people for something i need..possibly write plays too. i wrote a play once it was actually fun to do.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Well night shade...all due respect...I aint writing shit. I'm to busy surviving to be writing my memoirs. I'll write facts about things for my family....i.e. don't eat the red moss....it gives you the shits...etc... other than that...I couldn't care less about written history in a SHTF scenario...


in fact I'm just being a dick...cause I'm drinking...let me dwell on this idea for a bit....


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

A written history serves many purposes. It can be beneficial.


see even drinking I can be amicable....


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2014)

no worries ^^ to each his own. this is an odd prep but it one of mine because it would keep me sane


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

Those Who Write History Control The Future Through Education. Even When It Is A Lie. Our Government Lies To Our Children Every Day In Our Schools In Order To Maintain The Masses. Columbus Discovered America. Still Being Taught. The Redickulousness Is Obscene. Cow Boys And Indians With Small Pox Blankets.Martin Luther King. Kennedy. The Twin Towers.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

SAR-1L said:


> I have Colorado made honey, it is seriously delicious. Sad we are killing so many bees with pesticides.
> Another good less thought of prep is finger/toenail clippers. Good for keeping your feet in good condition (super important)
> and also great for cutting other things even soft metals.


I keep some fingernail clippers tied to my fishing vest for clipping leader line.


----------



## TJC44 (Mar 16, 2014)

Sort of in the same vein as paper & pencils: if your eyesight is getting as bad as mine, I found reading glasses that folder up and fit into a small case, about 1" X 1" X 2" at the local supermarket.


----------



## StarPD45 (Nov 13, 2012)

Locally produced honey is better for two reasons.
First, it has the same pollen, etc. that you are used to.
Second, much of the stuff you buy in the grocery store is not pure honey. Much of it is cut with fillers, not the least of which is high fructose corn syrup.


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

I have a "mental health" kit in my preps, including my bugout bags. All is contained in a zipper pouch. Notebook, pens, pencils, a few envelopes, deck of cards, a game book (crossword, suduko, word search, etc.), a pocket Bible, and a paperback inspirational book. The books and games are all different, so as a family we can trade.


----------

